# Automating the process of getting train status



## denmarks (Feb 13, 2017)

ASM alerts has a way of having train status emailed to you. Is there a way to extract a specific set of statuses for display on my personal website? Let's say I want to see the status of 2 trains at 2 stations with departure and arrival times. I know I can make 4 inquiries at the Amtrak site. I would just like to see all at one time. I guess what I actually need is a Javascript API.


----------

